# Suggestions for first few trips out on our Gheenoe



## grey2112 (May 25, 2020)

IF we we end up getting our Gheenoe LT25 this weekend, the wife and me are looking for some suggestions for some of our first trips in the area we are in that would allow us to test out and get comfortable with the boat. Nothing too difficult, and we'd like it to be pretty and fun.

We live in New Port Richey (hour north of Clearwater) along the coast.

Was wondering if Weeki Wachi, Chassahowitzka, or maybe even Lake Tarpon would be a good start?


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Heck yeah. 

Hit those smaller creeks. You'll avoid the choppy waves. Watch the marine forecast and look for "a light chop" at worst. Weather is cold now, so fish the creek and forget the flats. The trout are up the rivers.


----------



## grey2112 (May 25, 2020)

Monty said:


> Heck yeah.
> 
> Hit those smaller creeks. You'll avoid the choppy waves. Watch the marine forecast and look for "a light chop" at worst. Weather is cold now, so fish the creek and forget the flats. The trout are up the rivers.


Thanks - wife has been dying to catch some trout and maybe a red. Anything north of Pasco means we can actually keep them. I think a nice run along the Week Wachi or Chaz would be a great first trip.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Launchging at the Chaz be carful the river is very shallow up by the 7 sisters ramp. DO NOT launch at the ramp on the Weeki Wachee on a weekend, it is very crowded with canoes and kayaks. Bayport Park boat ramp is a good option but can get crowded at the ramp. You can fish inshore towards Weeki Wachee or go along the coast line. Lots of trout out there this time of year. I take my LT25 all over the Southeast.and mostly in Florida. I have lots of videos on my Youtube channel using the LT 25 in Florida and here is one on Weeki Watchee 




Hope you and your wife enjoy your new boat!


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah stick to smaller bodies of water like rivers and creeks. I’m not familiar with the areas waterways but i have a LT25. Avoid chop. And you’ll want to break in the engine properly so make sure you do that right. I recommend hitting a river and go as deep inland as you can stand at slow speeds for the break in. Don’t run out of gas though. Check the tank at 15 miles. Should be around 1/4 Tank burnt.


----------

